# Ellenton, FL CCO (Prime Outlets at Ellenton)



## Indigowaters (Jul 29, 2006)

Just got back from being out all day and going to the Ellenton CCO this afternoon. I about lost my mind and the salesladies thought I was crazy too. Here's what I got:

Eyes:

Felt Blue e/s
Freshwater e/s
Samoa Silk e/s
Crimsonaire s/s
Corn s/s
Tan Ray paint

Cheeks:

Coppertone

Lips:

Tinted lip conditioner spf 15 in Coquettish Clarice
Lychee Luxe l/g
Persist pro longwear lipcolour
Permapink pro longwear lipcolour

All this for $130.46

PLUS - The Tailormade brush set for only $32.25 (Is it me or are these the same brushes for Patternmaker? 129, 316, 219, 239, 266)

I can't wait to start using all this stuff!
-------------------------------------------------------------
They also had:

Blue Peep fluidline
some bronze powders
lots of lipstick
some paints (didn't check to see which other ones)
few pigments
Big bowl of Disney lip conditioners
Holiday eyes '05
Boudoir eyes quad
Free (something) eyes quad
lot of blushes
some ccbs
nail laquers


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 29, 2006)

holy moly great haul!


----------



## Sprout (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you!  That's the closest one to me, so that's pretty helpful.  Nice haul, by the way!


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 17, 2007)

Has anyone been to ellenton lately?...i went a month ago...it had pretty decent stuff...i wanna go back soon?


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 18, 2007)

I haven't been lately. I haven't even been using what I have.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 7, 2007)

I went this past monday....i wished CCO had sales, but apparently not!! They had a bunch of stuff, more eyeshadows than when i went 2 months ago, not memorable colors to say.  A few pigments, dark soul, kitschmas, fairylite, pastorale, pink mauved,red accent and some glitters. Lots of fluidlines, don't really rmember the names, i only got nightfish.  I got a 90$ worth of stuff so i guess i did alright hehe.  

While your there, check out DF&CCo, they have a huge Lacome Sale.!!


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 7, 2007)

I went this past monday....i wished CCO had sales, but apparently not!! They had a bunch of stuff, more eyeshadows than when i went 2 months ago, not memorable colors to say.  A few pigments, dark soul, kitschmas, fairylite, pastorale, pink mauved,red accent and some glitters. Lots of fluidlines, don't really rmember the names, i only got nightfish.  I got a 90$ worth of stuff so i guess i did alright hehe.  

While your there, check out DF&CCo, they have a huge Lacome Sale.!!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 17, 2007)

This is the closest CCO for me... thanks for posting... I've been dying to get down there and grab some stuff.


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 11, 2007)

went to this outlet few weeks ago..loved it! Too bad its over an hour away..mac is worth it tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I scored blue peep f/l,nightfish f/l,sashimi mimi l/s,few other things.would've got some pigments but I had the few they had,and also there was a bunch of glitters.

I went crazy in the juicy couture store tho,i got 4 72.00 shirts on sales for only 29.99..they had so mchhh cute stuff


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babycakes* 

 
_went to this outlet few weeks ago..loved it! Too bad its over an hour away..mac is worth it tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I scored blue peep f/l,nightfish f/l,sashimi mimi l/s,few other things.would've got some pigments but I had the few they had,and also there was a bunch of glitters.

I went crazy in the juicy couture store tho,i got 4 72.00 shirts on sales for only 29.99..they had so mchhh cute stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i don't know which pigments you got..but they had a whole bunch today!! for about a week now!! ....i got like 5 of them!! i love this place


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_i don't know which pigments you got..but they had a whole bunch today!! for about a week now!! ....i got like 5 of them!! i love this place
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Which pigments did u get? I saw pinked mauve,few others,but mostly glitters.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 11, 2007)

Oooh. I've been looking for Pinked Mauve for forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babycakes* 

 
_Which pigments did u get? I saw pinked mauve,few others,but mostly glitters._


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babycakes* 

 
_Which pigments did u get? I saw pinked mauve,few others,but mostly glitters._

 
I got copperclast, golden olive, aire-de-blu, golder's green, old gold, blue brown...they also had pastorle, fairylite, pinked mauve, entremauve,and dark soul.....and a bunch of glitter...hope that helps...i'm gonna go and get some more maybe next week...heheh


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 14, 2007)

How much are pigments at the outlet again?


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_How much are pigments at the outlet again?_

 
they are $13.75 + tax....i love that place!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 5, 2007)

I just went this Wednesday and they had a LOT of MAC, far more than I've ever seen at the Orlando CCO (and a much prettier drive from Tampa!). 

Lots of eyeshadows (good assortment, saw Whistle from the Barbie collection)
Lots of paints
Lots of blushes, both creme and powder (I bought the last Fever)
Couple of nailpolishes
Bronzers and Beauty Powders
Eyepencils, lip pencils
Lipsticks GALORE
Lots of lipglasses
Holiday palettes

And in the old packaging: 
tinted lip conditioners (I think all of them)
lots of skincare/makeup remover/etc
try-on packs I hadn't seen before (but they weren't really discounted much)
#7 brown lashes ($8 or so?)

Soooo much, I really can't remember! Ask if you're curious about something specific, I might know!


----------



## ladynpink (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_I just went this Wednesday and they had a LOT of MAC, far more than I've ever seen at the Orlando CCO (and a much prettier drive from Tampa!). 

Lots of eyeshadows (good assortment, saw Whistle from the Barbie collection)
Lots of paints
Lots of blushes, both creme and powder (I bought the last Fever)
Couple of nailpolishes
Bronzers and Beauty Powders
Eyepencils, lip pencils
Lipsticks GALORE
Lots of lipglasses
Holiday palettes

And in the old packaging: 
tinted lip conditioners (I think all of them)
lots of skincare/makeup remover/etc
try-on packs I hadn't seen before (but they weren't really discounted much)
#7 brown lashes ($8 or so?)

Soooo much, I really can't remember! Ask if you're curious about something specific, I might know!_

 
thanks a bunch..i've been saving so i can go again...
curious did you see any premade quads, pigments, and msf's.....?


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_thanks a bunch..i've been saving so i can go again...
curious did you see any premade quads, pigments, and msf's.....?_

 
No MSFs except the mineralized foundation-y ones in Dark and Deep Dark (I think...the two darkest ones, whatever they're called) but no "true" MSFs.

I'm not a pigment girl so I wasn't looking, but I'm pretty sure there weren't ANY?

Premade quads...there were a couple of the Take Wing quads and there might have been one other but nothing spectacular.

Have fuN!


----------



## ladynpink (Nov 6, 2007)

oh my goodness, they had soo many mac things!! i wished i had the money to buy them all...they had soo many collections, and items...the most i've seen in awhile...i'll be back soo...i only got the items that i saw that only had a few left

Barbie collection:
mothbrown...like 4 left
whistle...still a whole bunch
a brown one..forgot the name!!

C-Shock!! oh my, i missed it and bought some
wondergrass.....a few left
bang on blue...i think 3 left
fab/flashy...a bunch
and the brown one? i think...

pigments....aire de blue, dark soul,entremauve, golden olive, golder'sn green, sunpepper, pink opal

a bunch of fluidliners...finally saw blitz and glitz....didn't have the money to buy it...next time!!!
others
sketch, mulch, aquavert, suspicion, black tied, hepcat, melton, paradicico?(one left), aquaisdic?, soo many i forgot.

lipstick....soo many like more than 40 of them
some lipglasses....
uberpeach, underage, floralabundance, moltobene, elaborate, etc...so many..

like 10 paints
tan ray, architecture?, bamboo, deep shadow?, stillife?...some more??

BLUSHESS!!! soo many the first i 've seen in a while..
fleur power, FAB(got this one), to from the moonbathe, forgot the names, soo many other ones...

Two quads
take wing...a bunch
corpeus de color???i think...one left...

a bunch of CCB..'s  
Ton's of Blot Film
and bunch of other concealers, blush mist, blot powder, foundations...etc...

whew!! that was a lot of work.....


----------



## ladynpink (Nov 6, 2007)

oh my i forgot!!! they finally had the NOVEL TWIST stuff out!! like everything...the brushes too...
they also had last years holiday brushes and some other brush set too...
they also had a whole stack of barbie pouches......

i think that was it...!!


----------



## alb40 (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow. Im so glad I read this.  I was going to drive to Orlando this weekend to check it out.  I had no idea there was one in Ellenton.  Ellenton is a 30 minute drive as opposed to 2hrs to Orlando!


----------



## CherryLex (Apr 4, 2008)

I went last weekend and they had several of the Royal Assetts palletes as well as a bunch from another LE line that I don't remember the name of. They also had a couple MSF's. I got Lightscapade. 
Plus shadesticks in Shimmermint, Blurburry and Corn - but I bought the last Corn!
They had several pigments, paints and fluidlines too. I remenber they had 3 blues, Delphic, Blue Peep and Jadeye. 
Oh, and they had some of the sets with mini pigments and with mini glitter pencils. I'm bad with names, lol. 
Going to Orlando this weekend to see if they have anything different


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 9, 2008)

Went last weekend...they had:

Mancatcher e/s
Newly Minted
Fig 1
(Those are the ones I focused on)
Slimshine lipsticks
Mineralize Skinfinish Duos
Some left over holiday palettes

That's all I can remember.


----------



## CherryLex (Jul 18, 2008)

FYI: I just called over and Gail (last I talked to her she said she's worked there for 10 years!) said she will be ordering again In August, so I'm going to save a trip and go mid-month. HTH someone


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 26, 2008)

I just stopped in real quick today (my mom was nagging me not to buy stuff). Amazingly they had a lot of eyeshadows!! Since I'm SOO unbelievably broke I only got a Sculpt & Shape and Clarity e/s. I saw they had a bunch of eyeshadows form the McQueen collection and a lot of Studio Fix powders. But since ya mentioned it, I'm going back in August too!!!!


----------



## CherryLex (Aug 5, 2008)

Man, I'm really wanting clarity right now so I might run up there today. Thanks for the update!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 7, 2008)

Has anyone seen any Dazzleglasses start to come in to this location?


----------



## CherryLex (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope. I was in there Wednesday night and they had chromeglass, but no dazzleglass. They did have otherworldly paint pot though = happy me!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

I finally made it down there today for my first time in the store. They had a lot of great things… I’ll start off with the sets… They had just about everything from Novel Twist - It seemed like the whole collection! They had a lot of stuff from Holiday 2007 collection. I saw 2 eye and lip palettes. Saw the mini pigment set and all the Curiousitease. Also there was the heirlooms brush sets… both face and eye brush set. I saw a Viva Glam lip palette. I also saw the MAC Couture purse from 2006 & the holiday 2006 black clutch looking set (I don’t remember what it was called or what was in it). They also had a set from the Jamaican looking collection a while back. Can’t remember the name. Oh Ya, they also had the brush roll bag… (I have one and love it)

Quads - Pandamonium & Take Wing

Pigments – Pastorale, Off the Radar, Jardin Aires, Provence, Smoke Signals… All I can remember off the top of my head

A few Paint Pots – I remember seeing Greenstroke - forget the rest

Tendertones – Lots but not from this years… they were all from last years.

Lots of Eye Shadows, a few mineralized eye shadows, Blush (I remember Emote) lipsticks, lipglasses, pro-long wears, brow shaders, Studio Fix foundation (sticks, fluid & powder) 

A lot of Loose Beauty Powders – prob most all colors (From MAC of Beauty)

Fafi Pressed Beauty Powder – Verve-acaious & Belightful – Had a lot of those – Also a few lipsticks from the collection.

They had lots of Paints & glimmershimmers

Lots of shadesticks – Off the top of my head they had Sharkskin, Silverblu, Sea Me, Pink Couture, Beig-ing.. Lots more.

MAC Lure collection (June 2006) – I got Mancatcher & Aquavert... they had both Blushcreme’s – Lune & Maidenchant

MAC Moonbathe Collection (June 2007) – Claire De Lune, Cranberry & Cosmic ES – Other Worldly Blush

MAC for McQueen - All 3 eye shadows (Nile, Haunting, & Pagan)

Had a few different colors of the gel liner... I remember seeing the green one… there were maybe 5 or 6 different colors.

For Clinique and Bobbi Brown they had a lot of real nice stuff… I was impressed.


----------



## ufallyg8r (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there - I just went to this location last week.  They have a lot of eyeshadows:
Mancatcher
Blanc Type
Claire De Lune
Dazzlelight
Knight Divine
Rose Blanc
Zonk Bleu!
Shore Leave
Meet the Fleet

Shade Sticks:
Sharkskin
Skimmersand
Beige-ing
Taupographic
Overcast

Liner:
Perma Plum
Navy Stain

Pigments:
Jardin Aires
Pastorale
Viz-A-Violet
Provence
Mauvement
Aire-De-Blue
Helium
Fairylite

This is everything I bought within the last month or so from there and it's all still there as of last week.  There's also more, but this is just the stuff I bought.


----------



## ufallyg8r (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi - I went again.

This is what I bought:

Pigments: Gilded Green, Bell Bottom Blue, Lark About, and Tea Time
Blush: True Romantic
Irridescent Powder: Delicacy
Lipglass: Dreamy
Brushes: 208, 183


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone been lately? I plan on going Friday and taking pics.


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 27, 2008)

:O please take me with you .i dont have a car and i never been becouse i will have to go by grayhound thats $20.00 both ways :/
im broke but i would love to go im in tampa fl by universaty mall ."silver palmes" apartment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in hillsbough area?


reply to:"Anyone been lately? I plan on going Friday and taking pics"


----------



## ufallyg8r (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Anyone been lately? I plan on going Friday and taking pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

PLEASE DO!!! I'll be going next week, I'll post again after I've gone. Enjoy your shopping spree!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry. I'm actually not "in" Tampa but outside and I'm closer to the outlet. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_:O please take me with you .i dont have a car and i never been becouse i will have to go by grayhound thats $20.00 both ways :/
im broke but i would love to go im in tampa fl by universaty mall ."silver palmes" apartment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in hillsbough area?


reply to:"Anyone been lately? I plan on going Friday and taking pics"_


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, so I went...and there was hardly anything there. No real exciting eyeshadows or lipglasses. They had strobe cream and charged water though. And they also had a few blushcreams, but that was it.

But the only thing I walked out of there with was 3N lipglass from the N Collection and the Antiquitease eye brush set. It was $33.75 for the brush set and $10.00 for the lipglass.

That's all folks!


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Sorry. I'm actually not "in" Tampa but outside and I'm closer to the outlet._

 





no problem


----------



## ufallyg8r (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Ok, so I went...and there was hardly anything there. No real exciting eyeshadows or lipglasses. They had strobe cream and charged water though. And they also had a few blushcreams, but that was it.

But the only thing I walked out of there with was 3N lipglass from the N Collection and the Antiquitease eye brush set. It was $33.75 for the brush set and $10.00 for the lipglass.

That's all folks!_

 
Man, that stinks...I'll hold off on going for a week or so and see if they get anything else is.  Thanks!


----------



## ufallyg8r (Dec 4, 2008)

Well...I just got back and spent a good chunk of change.  They just got a new shipment in...Fafi, Neo Sci-Fi, etc.

Here's some of the goodies I remember:
Neo Sci-Fi - Femme Fi, Evening Aura, Time & Space
Fafi - Quad 1 & 2, Lipglass Squeeze It & Cult Fave, 129 LE Brush in bag, sholder bag, small makeup bag
Nordstrom Colour Forms - Green & Purple eye palette, Circa Plum pigment
Other Goodies - 223 & 208 brushes, Golden Lemon pigment, Sweet Sienna pigment, Kitchmas pigment, Hyper Real Foundation (lots of shades), blot powder medium dark

That's what I remember...hope this helps!  Have a good one!


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 11, 2008)

I went today & they had...

*Face*:
The regular foundations...
About 4 cream blushes & 6 or so powder blushes
They had those highlighting powders that have the swirls design on them
3 Sculpt & Shape powders

*Lips*:
3 Stylistics lipsticks
About 10 lipgelee
Slimshines
3 Tendertones
A few lip conditioners
A few 3d Glasses
3 See Thru lip colors


6 Dazzleglasses in Pleasure Principle, Steppin' Out, Money Honey, Sugarrimmed, Baby Sparks & Get Rich Quick

*Fafi:
*Both Fafi Quads, the hot pink gloss & another one of the glosses, 2 lipstick, the 129se in a Fafi bag, the smallest & biggest Fafi bags

*Heatherette*:
The lashes & the double pencils

*McQueen:
*All 3 paint pots & Haunting & Pagan shadows

*Moonbathe:
*Clair de Lune & some lipsticks

*Lure*:
Mancatcher & a few lipsticks

*Neo Sci-fi:
*Time & Space e/s
Femme Fi e/s 
Evening Aura e/s
Solar Riche bronzing powder

*Matte2:
*A few shadows that included: Post Haste, Signed, Sealed, Typographic, Graphology...and a few others..

*Royal Assets:
*Cool Eyes palette & it was either the smokey or the metallic one.
Brush sets
Pearlglider  liners Sets
Both gloss sets
Lip Palettes

*Colourforms:
*Palettes, lipsticks & pigments

*Eyes*:
Pandamonium Quad
Trip Eyes face
Mineralize shadows in Mercuric, Engaging?, Odd Couple, Interview/Purple X...and a few others
Paint pots in Mosscape & a few othes

About 15-20 pigments...some shades were: Lark About, Bell Bottom Blue, Kitchmas, Viz a Violet, Helium, Off the Radar, Smoke Signal, Golden Lemon, Gilded Green, Cocomotion, Circa Plum, Tea Time, Mauvement, Fairylite, Munity and a few more

Fluidline in Blitz n Glitz and 2 more I think.

About 14 shadesticks...Corn, Royal Hue, Sea Me, Beige-ing, brown-ish one, burgundy, pink-y one..& more!

*Misc*:
Green hanle brush set
183 brush, 134 brush
An angled brush, lip brushes, liner brushes...they had about 8-10 full sized brushes
Moisturelush cream eye cream
Charged H2O

That's what I remembered! HTH! It was the Ellenton, FL CCO. .

I bought: 
Femme Fi e/s
Solar Riche bronzing powder
Off the Radar pigm. 
Golden Lemon pigm.
Smoke Signal pigm. 
Pandamonium Quad
Steppin' Out dazzleglass
Pleasure Principle d/g







HTH!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 11, 2008)

^ Wow! I can't believe they had all that. They had nothing when I went.


----------



## Soeth23 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_^ Wow! I can't believe they had all that. They had nothing when I went._

 

Lynn (who is super sweet!) told me that they had just gotten their MAC shipment in.


----------



## indi214 (Dec 23, 2008)

I went last night and these are few things that I saw.

They did have Beauty Powder Blushes and Regular Blushes - Joyous, Serenely, Secret Blush, Other Worldly, Fafi Blush ...

They had paintpots in Indianwood, Groundwork and Moss Scape, and Other Worldly.

I purchased the last 3 Feline Kohl pencils.

Iridescent loose powder in Golden bronze and another color that I can't remember right now.

Most of the Starflash eye shadows


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you see any Fafi stuff? I actually plan on going this Friday. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indi214* 

 
_I went last night and these are few things that I saw.

They did have Beauty Powder Blushes and Regular Blushes - Joyous, Serenely, Secret Blush, Other Worldly, Fafi Blush ...

They had paintpots in Indianwood, Groundwork and Moss Scape, and Other Worldly.

I purchased the last 3 Feline Kohl pencils.

Iridescent loose powder in Golden bronze and another color that I can't remember right now.

Most of the Starflash eye shadows_


----------



## slepre (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_thanks a bunch..i've been saving so i can go again...
curious did you see any premade quads, pigments, and msf's.....?_

 
ellenton does have lots of pigments and even the holiday pigment sets they are just on the checkout counter--not where the other mac stuff is on the little shelf


ellenton has a much better selection then the orlando cco [only 2 i have been to becuase i live in tampa] orlando has about 10 eyeshadows while ellenton has over 25 they have everything from mineral eye shadows, lipsticks, beauty powders [ saw a heathereete one just about a week ago] fafi blushes premade eye quads and the trios in collections lipglasses liners shadesticks liquid and glitter liners too and all kinds of brushes and sets

and they routuinely get new things in so i got about once every couple of months


----------



## slepre (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soeth23* 

 
_I went today & they had...


*Eyes*:
Pandamonium Quad
Trip Eyes face
Mineralize shadows in Mercuric, Engaging?, Odd Couple, Interview/Purple X...and a few others
Paint pots in Mosscape & a few othes

About 15-20 pigments...some shades were: Lark About, Bell Bottom Blue, Kitchmas, Viz a Violet, Helium, Off the Radar, Smoke Signal, Golden Lemon, Gilded Green, Cocomotion, Circa Plum, Tea Time, Mauvement, Fairylite, Munity and a few more

HTH!_

 

ugh they had mauvement? my favorite pigment that i just spent 20 dollars on at mac? i think i will return that one and go get the 15 dollar one and odd couple to boot [ im out of the tan side which is my favorite color ever]


----------



## Prototype83 (Dec 31, 2008)

I went about two weeks ago and purchased:

Brown Script e/s
Pharoah p/p
Electro Sky p/p
Format blush

I am so elated that I found Pharoah....I kinda squealed out loud LOL.  I've been looking for that p/p for months and I wasn't going to spend 25-50 bucks for it on Ebay.  No ma'am.


Yes they did have Mauvement when I went and I am kicking myself b/c I didn't get it.  I also saw:
Clarity p/g
Golden Lemon p/g 
Moss Scape p/p
Rollickin p/p

And of course many, many other things that I can't remember right now 

I'm going yet again tomorrow morning...I can't wait!


----------



## bell bottom blu (Dec 31, 2008)

Ellenton has the *FAFI* tote bag for only $48! Also a bunch of new eye shadows and pigments. They recently got dazzleglass and lip glass in 
"oh baby"!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Jan 1, 2009)

*I went two days after Christmas, but to me they didn't have much plus I was in a hurry and couldn't really look. I got the 2n lipglass that I have been wanting forever. Chromeglass in Prizeshine, Femme-fi from the neo-sci fi collection, and Hepcat. *


----------



## ufallyg8r (Jan 3, 2009)

I went on the 29th...they only had Star by Night from the Starflash collection left. So sad...but I did pick up Warming Trend from the Cool Heat collection. They also had pressed blot powder in light and medium for $13 and brush cleaner for $9. Still quite a few dazzleglasses. 

I spoke with Jill there and told her about this site...hopefully she'll come join and fill us in on the latest products! She's super sweet! 

Have a good one!


----------



## ufallyg8r (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry if I end up posting twice...it seems the first one didn't post

I went to the CCO on the 29th. They only had one Starflash shadow left - Star by Night. They did have Warming Trend from the Cool Heat collection though. Pressed blot powder in light and medium for $13 and brush cleaner for $9. Oh yea and still quite a few dazzleglasses.

I told Jill about this site, so hopefully she'll come join us and fill on in on all the new goodies from time to time. She's very sweet and loves makeup just as much as we do! 

Take care, have a good one!






​


----------



## ufallyg8r (Jan 13, 2009)

Has anyone been lately?







​


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 14, 2009)

I see there's no thread for the Orlando outlet. I've heard it's better than Ellenton, but I'm wondering if it's worth the 2 hour drive for me, or if I should just hit up Ellenton again tomorrow.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 14, 2009)

I wouldn't do it without asking someone who's well informed at the store. There's nothing like driving that far to find nothing and be pissed. Ellenton has some good stuff. You just have to know when to go. Maybe call ahead to ask when they get new things in? Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I see there's no thread for the Orlando outlet. I've heard it's better than Ellenton, but I'm wondering if it's worth the 2 hour drive for me, or if I should just hit up Ellenton again tomorrow._


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 15, 2009)

Btw, here's the Orlando thread: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/o...outlets-47582/ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I see there's no thread for the Orlando outlet. I've heard it's better than Ellenton, but I'm wondering if it's worth the 2 hour drive for me, or if I should just hit up Ellenton again tomorrow._


----------



## mizzbeba (Jan 15, 2009)

There are two different outlets in Orlando...one of them is awful with a rather slim picking of MAC and the customer service is horrible (Premium) then there's the other one that's really good (Prime).  Honestly though, Ellenton's CCO is one of my favorites out of the ones in Tampa, Orlando, & St. Augustine.  Customer service is pretty good and they have a range in different products.  Whoever orders for that store knows what the people like!


----------



## ufallyg8r (Jan 16, 2009)

So...no one has been lately???  

I was there at the end of December.  Just wondering what they have now!  Thanks!


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was there on Tuesday. They had:
- All 3 Mcqueen paint pots.
- 3 Neo Sci-fi shadows: Femme Fi, Time & Space, & evening aura.
- Pagan & Haunting Mcqueen shadows
- Shimpagne & Light Flush MSF
- a handfull of paints & shadesticks
- 2 color forms lipsticks
- heirlooms brush sets
- Star by Night & Lotusland eyeshadows
- Lure lipstick
- Otherworldly blush
- A bunch of pigments including: Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, Smoke Signal, and Golden Lemon
- Heatherette eye lashes & eye liners
- Spankin Rich Dazzleglass

*Just a heads up the woman who was working said that they were going to get Comet Blue Dazzleglass in soon.

Hope this helps you guys!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 17, 2009)

I wanna go back there again, lol!


----------



## bell bottom blu (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Ellenton, FL CCO (Prime Outlets at Ellenton)Jill*

new shipment next week in ellenton
The newer Orlando store is okay. They have about the same about as Ellenton.  They don't really have a choice in what they get in  their stores.


----------



## ufallyg8r (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi there!!! I went today and they had gotten in some new stuff...here's what I remember:

Eyeshadows:
Nylon
Print
Gorgeous Gold
Surreal
Talent Pool (Starflash Collection)
Glamour Check! (Starflash Collection)
Warming Trend (Cool Heat Collection)
Cool Heat (Cool Heat Collection)

New Tendertones - I can't remember all of the colors, they had about 6 total

Comet Blue Dazzleglass

Holiday '08 Little Darlings Softsparkle/Eyepencil Set

MSF Lightflush

Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush (Red She Said Collection)

Hope this helps somebody! Take care!


----------



## bell bottom blu (Feb 6, 2009)

We're suppose to get a shipment in 2 weeks..Looks like there wasn't much available.  Boss tried to order more today..who knows what we'll get!


----------



## ufallyg8r (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Jill...will you let us know when it comes in and what you get?  Have a good one!


----------



## ladynpink (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks!! jill...let us know..


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 9, 2009)

Went to the CCO last Wednesday (I'll be back next week, I also got the news they're will be another shipment lol).  I was waiting for something so I had time to write some of the stuff down.  Here goes...

Here's what I saw
The Natural MSF's (most of the shades were there).  They also had the duos w/ the shimmer highlight side.
Hyperreal foundation
Light Flush MSF (Warmed was gone, luckily I picked that up on the last trip)
Bronzing Powders from the Neo Sci-Fi collection
Blushes and Beauty Powders
Graphito/ Mauvism paints
Most of the Tendertones
Charged H20
Strobe Cream
Dubonnet, Chintz on Chintz, and Snob lippies (of course there were several more, but these are the ones I can think of right now).  They had a blue one too.

SHARKSKIN s/s (I mean like 7 of them!! still kicking myself for not getting one)
Also had Mangomix, Crimsonnaire, Penny, Overcast, Sea Me, Precious Pink and several more s/s

Brushes:206, 183, 192, 231, 223, 223, 208, 162, 6, 236, 134.

Eyeshadows:  Surreal, Vellum, Chill (this just came out, right?), Lotusland, Grand Entrance, Gorgeous Gold, Meet the Fleet, Nylon, Floral Fantasy, Post Haste, Pen N Pink, Passionate, Cool Heat, Warm Chill, Evening Aura, Femme-Fi, Warming Trend...

Pigment:  Golden Lemon, Pastorale, Mutiny, Smoke Signals, Off the Radar, Bell Bottom Blue :0)...

They also had alot of the MES duos too...

There were pallettes, brush sets, lippies, l/g, lipgelles, and lip pencils galore...but my hands got tired LOL!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 10, 2009)

Gah, I want that Golden Lemon pigment soo bad. BTW, what are the "natural" msf's? Are those the petticoat, etc., or are those the light, medium, etc. ones?


----------



## Prototype83 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Gah, I want that Golden Lemon pigment soo bad. BTW, what are the "natural" msf's? Are those the petticoat, etc., or are those the light, medium, etc. ones?_

 
The light, medium, dark, deep dark ones


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_The light, medium, dark, deep dark ones_

 
Cool! I use the Light one, so I'll have to go and pick a couple more up. I'm starting to see pan on one of mine.

Then I could just conveniently pick up the Golden Lemon pigment! Yeah!


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn, I wanna go up there! I live in the Miami/Ft Lauderdale area but this CCO is sooo much better than my crappy one down here that never has ANY pigments or good shadows.. I won't be up there until the 4th of July weekend though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But i'll definitely stalk this thread right before my trip. hehe


----------



## littletidbit30 (Feb 15, 2009)

MY FIRST POST!!!  Glad to be here!

I love this CCO!  They have lots of shadesticks.  They had all but Shimmermint, Cedarose, and Gracious Me (unless there are some I don't know about as a MAC newbe).  I also got an "O" lippie from there and I am now in LOVE with MAC lippies!  My trip to this CCO has made me able to say: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It is all over for me now.  LOL!


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just went today and this is what they had:

The regular foundations... 
Blushes in 
Sweetness, True Romantic, Serenly, Enough Said, Taupe, Emote, Stark Naked, Other Wordly, Shy Beauty, Feeling.. and a couple more. 
The 2 in one powders... with the matte side and the highlighting side. 
Light Flush MSF 
They had those highlighting powders that have the swirls design on them 
3 Sculpt & Shape powders 
Mystery Powder 
*Studio Scuplt foundation*. I was surprised to see that there. They had about 6 shades. 

Lips: 
3 Stylistics lipsticks 
About 10 lipgelee 
Slimshines 
About 12 Tendertones--- they had Take a Hint, Shush!, Tender Baby, a light purple one, an orange one, Sweet Tooth, a brownish one.. and a few more. 

A few lip conditioners 
A few 3d Glasses + Chromaglasses 
3 See Thru lip colors 


Comet Blue d/g 

Fafi: 
Both Fafi Quads, 1 of the glosses (the burgundy one), the 129se in a Fafi bag, the smallest 

Heatherette: 
The lashes & the double pencils 

McQueen: 
Pharaoh + Electro Sky paint pots & Pagan e/s 

Moonbathe: 
Clair de Lune & some lipsticks 

Lure: 
Lure Lipstick 

Neo Sci-fi: 
Time & Space e/s 
Femme Fi e/s 
Evening Aura e/s 
Solar Riche bronzing powder 

Matte2: 
A few shadows that included: Post Haste, Signed, Sealed, Typographic, Graphology...and a few others.. 

Starflash: 
Go, Bold & Brazen, Sunset B, Star by Night, Dreammaker.. and about 3-4 more. 

Cool Heat e/s 
Warming Trend e/s 

Royal Assets: 
Cool Eyes palette & it was either the smokey or the metallic one. 
Brush sets 
Pearlglider liners Sets 
Both gloss sets 
Lip Palettes 

Passions of Red - Holiday 2008: 
Soft Sparkle pencils + Brush sets + Warm Eyes palette 

Colourforms: 
Palettes, lipsticks & pigments 

Eyes: 
Mineralize shadows in Mercuric, Engaging?, Silver Family?, Play on Plums, a pink one.. Odd Couple, Interview/Purple X...and a few others 

About 10 glitter liners... didn't look at the shades. 

About 15 pigments...some shades were: Lark About, Bell Bottom Blue, Off the Radar, Smoke Signal, Golden Lemon, Gilded Green, Circa Plum, Tea Time, Mauvement, Jardin Aires, Pastorale and a few more. 

Fluidline in Delphic..and 1 more I think. 

About 10 shadesticks...Overcast and I didn't look at the names, but I think they had Corn. They had a purple one, cranberry color, green, beige...a few more. 

Misc: 
Green handle brush set, Holiday 2007 & 2008 Brush sets 
183 brush, 134 brush 
An angled brush, lip brushes, liner brushes...they had about 8-10 full sized brushes 
Moisturelush cream eye cream 
Charged H2O


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can someone please cp me a stark naked blush? Please oh please? I Love this blush.

If you can pm me please.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 19, 2009)

Could someone cp me a comet blue dg, golden lemon pigment and corn shadestick? plmk


----------



## bell bottom blu (Feb 19, 2009)

No longer have the "lure" lipstick, gel (stain)blush, and lip stains.  I guess shipment for mac won't be in for a while. I can't believe people have time to write down all that is in the store.  Doesn't mean much considering things things are pulled of the shelf all the time.

(also pulling nightfish)


----------



## bell bottom blu (Feb 19, 2009)

hey allison!  Not much in mac but warm eyes from "red" collection and a brush set! sorry    -jill

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ufallyg8r* 

 
_I went on the 29th...they only had Star by Night from the Starflash collection left. So sad...but I did pick up Warming Trend from the Cool Heat collection. They also had pressed blot powder in light and medium for $13 and brush cleaner for $9. Still quite a few dazzleglasses. 

I spoke with Jill there and told her about this site...hopefully she'll come join and fill us in on the latest products! She's super sweet! 

Have a good one!






_


----------



## ufallyg8r (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bell bottom blu* 

 
_hey allison! Not much in mac but warm eyes from "red" collection and a brush set! sorry -jill_

 
Thanks Jill...I was actually just there this Sunday.  I picked up the Tendertones, some MSFs and blushes.  The ladies were picking on me, saying I was stimulating the economy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to see my sis in Orlando this weekend and will probably go to the Pro store.

If I'm not completely broke I may stop back in for some other stuff!!!  

Just curious if you've tried the Bobbi Brown shadows...I was eyeing a couple last time I was in there, Stone and Champagne I believe...I'm tempted, yet nervous, to cheat on MAC!  If you tried them, let me know what you think.  Thanks!​


----------



## bell bottom blu (Feb 19, 2009)

HI!
Yes I have tried the Bobbi Brown eye shadows and they are pretty nice, but mac is still my favorite.  See you next time you are in.
 -Jill


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 20, 2009)

I went today and got lots of goodies. I would have missed the pigments had I not looked at the counter.

I saw a couple e/s in the orange package...Neo Sci-Fi maybe?

The lady said "WOW! You REALLY like MAC, huh??"

*blush* Yes Ma'am!!


----------



## ufallyg8r (Mar 6, 2009)

hey, does anybody know when the next shipment is coming in???

also, jill, do you guys have any signed, sealed?  it's a mac eyeshadow...i know it was there a while ago, but i wasn't sure if i needed it....come to find out, i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks hon!  have a good one!


----------



## bell bottom blu (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Allyson.  We do have signed sealed put aside for you.  Gayle said you had called and she told you we didn't have it.  Well she found it after you called and put it away.  Nothing new in mac yet.


----------



## littletidbit30 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bell bottom blu* 

 
_Hey Allyson. We do have signed sealed put aside for you. Gayle said you had called and she told you we didn't have it. Well she found it after you called and put it away. Nothing new in mac yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just in there on Wednesday and we talked about Hello Kitty stuff!  How are ya?  I was begging you to let me know what came in the shipment I was told you guys got.  NO NEW MAC?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That makes me sad!


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just went there today.  There was nothing much other than what was already posted.  I bought Comet Blue dazzleglass.  They had about 10 of Signed, Sealed.  They do have alot of the holiday brush sets available including the face set from this past season.  

The best thing I saw today was the FULL SIZE brush set!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It includes a full size 187, 222, 168, and a angled brush (the 264?).  It was only 87.50 which is a GREAT deal seeing that retail for the 187 alone is $48.


----------



## TampaMystic (Mar 15, 2009)

I was there today, and picked up a few things.
MAC Products:
-Fafi Eyes 1 quad $25.25
-Mineralize Skinfinish (medium/natural & shimmer) $18.75
-Shadestick (Pink Couture) $11.75
-Pigment (Viz-A-Violet) $13.75
-Brushes (242 $15.50) & (275 $17.00)

Bobbi Brown:
-Tinted lip balm (Golden Pink $12.75)

Wish I could of picked up more, but there selection was kind of slim.
I had a great time shopping though!!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 26, 2009)

I need more MSF powder in Light, and I wanna try the Strobe Cream...does anyone know if they have it in stock there??


----------



## Indigowaters (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes. They had strobe cream last weekend when I went in. They also had alot of the new tendertones and about 5 Fafi bags. They were $48 so I didn't get one. Love Fafi, but not that much.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 27, 2009)

I went the other day. I got my Strobe Cream, but no MSF in Light. They had the shimmery one, but I didn't like it.

I also got Chill e/s, but other than that, I thought it was a pretty slim selection.

I wanna hit Orlando, but hubby doesn't wanna drive that far, lol.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 28, 2009)

^ Do you rem what other shadows or lipsticks they had?  Thanks!  I am meeting a friend in Bradenton next week and hopefully will have time to swing by the CCO


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^ Do you rem what other shadows or lipsticks they had?  Thanks!  I am meeting a friend in Bradenton next week and hopefully will have time to swing by the CCO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lipsticks and Glosses, I don't know, cuz I honestly only glance at them, I don't really look at the names. That blue lipstick has been there for months, though.

Eyeshadows that I remember:

Chill
Claire De Lune
Shore Leave
Sunset B I think it's called
A Red one....Provocative?
Signed, Sealed
And quite a few blues and browns..Mattes, I think.

I'm sorry I can't remember the names better.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks!  Sounds like it's worth checking out then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who am I kidding, I know I wouldn't be able to pass it up LOL.  I can report back if there is anything new


----------



## bell bottom blu (Mar 29, 2009)

The Blue Lipstick came out last year...it was from the c shock collection


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Thanks!  Sounds like it's worth checking out then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who am I kidding, I know I wouldn't be able to pass it up LOL.  I can report back if there is anything new
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hope ya find some good stuff!

I almost forgot, they had some e/s in the orange pots...whatever collection that was....it was before my "time" with MAC, lol.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 31, 2009)

^ Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The e/s in the orange pots are from the Neo Sci collection... I actually found those at another CCO too.  

They didn't have anything new I don't think... but still some good finds!

The Pearlglide eyeliners in Black Russian and Spare Change.

Kohl Power Eye Pencils in Feline and Orpheus.

223 Brush

Signed, Sealed e/s

Outspoken Mineralize shadow (they had a LOT of the mineralize shadows on the counter).

Angel Cream Plushglass

Major Minor Lipglass

They had a TON of blush there- which I was really pumped about! I got True Romantic, Shy Beauty, Stark Naked and they had Naunce in the Mineralize Blush!


They have a lot of pigments on the counter- I got Viz A Violet and Gold Mode.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 31, 2009)

^ Wow, I'm sooo jealous! I wish my CCO had all that stuff, mine sucks!!

I stalk this thread because I'll be up there in July, haha.. i know it's a long ways away but I've been looking forward to it since last July..lol. This CCO is sooooo much better than mine. I really hope they have some goodies in a few months, im sure they will...   

until then I will just drool over everyone else's hauls.. hehe


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 2, 2009)

^ Well they def had a lot of good stuff so I am sure they will in July too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got in trouble with the hubby though so now I am "grounded" from CCO's for at least a month he said HAHA!  O well, I knew I wouldn't be back up that way so I had to get it when I was there


----------



## ufallyg8r (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## littletidbit30 (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to head out there soon, but I haven't had the time.  I may go in the middle of next month though.


----------



## Indigowaters (Apr 27, 2009)

I went last weekend and they had the usual eyeshadows, lipglass and blush. But they did also have both Fafi quads and the Tempting quad with the lime green in it. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ufallyg8r* 

 
_Anyone been lately?_


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 29, 2009)

^Do you rem if they had any MSFs?


----------



## Indigowaters (Apr 30, 2009)

I think I do remember seeing one, but I'm not quite sure.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^Do you rem if they had any MSFs?_


----------



## ufallyg8r (May 5, 2009)

they had refined msf from sugar sweet, so ceylon msf, and a few of the natural msf's with the shimmer in the pan as well


----------



## AlliSwan (May 7, 2009)

Just went today and they had a ton of lipglasses, lipsticks, the blue dazzleglass, some slimshines, at least 6-7 tendertones, a bunchhh of the mineralized blushes and beauty powder blushes, Refined MSF, Petticoat MSF, and So Ceylon MSF. They also had the cool try-on packs with the mini Fix+, Strobe Cream, etc., but they were $41.50... Lots of foundation, natural MSFs, the powders from Balloonacy, and more (can't remember everything, sorry!). 

Bobbi Brown stuff was pretty slim pickings but they had a couple palettes including the shimmering nudes.


----------



## Indigowaters (May 15, 2009)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## Indigowaters (May 25, 2009)




----------



## chickatthegym (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Just went today and they had a ton of lipglasses, lipsticks, the blue dazzleglass, some slimshines, at least 6-7 tendertones, a bunchhh of the mineralized blushes and beauty powder blushes, Refined MSF, Petticoat MSF, and So Ceylon MSF. They also had the cool try-on packs with the mini Fix+, Strobe Cream, etc., but they were $41.50... Lots of foundation, natural MSFs, the powders from Balloonacy, and more (can't remember everything, sorry!). 

Bobbi Brown stuff was pretty slim pickings but they had a couple palettes including the shimmering nudes._

 

HOLY COW!  I wish I would have read this sooner so I could have driven up and got those MSF's!!!  Dang it!  I bet they still don't have them


----------



## Fataliya (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_HOLY COW!  I wish I would have read this sooner so I could have driven up and got those MSF's!!!  Dang it!  I bet they still don't have them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went last Friday and the MSFs were there still. So was Comet Blue d/g...


----------



## Indigowaters (May 29, 2009)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! I'm going tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I went last Friday and the MSFs were there still. So was Comet Blue d/g..._


----------



## littletidbit30 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! I'm going tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I guess I am going to have to go there on Monday and get So Ceylon!


----------



## Indigowaters (May 31, 2009)

Ok, so this is what they had...

 - So Ceylon and Petticoat MSFs
 - 10 more Comet Blue Dazzleglasses are left
- X-Rocks blushes and the other one (don't know the name)
- Travel packs with MAC wipes, Strobe Cream and translucent powder
- Fafi shirts - don't know what sizes
- 2 or more Fafi small makeup bags
- Lots of nice blushes (I think 2 were from Emanuel Ungaro)
- Face and body foundations (only in C5)
- Some Monogram blushes
- Both trios from Dame Edna
- The 2 quads from Fafi
- 2 brownish lipglasses from Neo Sci collection

And that's all I can remember for now.


----------



## Caderas (Jul 21, 2009)

has anyone taken a trip to this one recently?  thank you!


----------



## NadiasCouture (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a home in Sarasota will be bumping for my Jan. trip since this CCO is only a 10 min trip away!!!


----------



## Caderas (Jul 29, 2009)

friend updated me and said they had a bunch of Neo Sci-Fi, Moonbathe.. more Starflash shadows.
brushes!
Fafi products.  
Heatherette trio?  

she bought a Fafi shirt too (don't know if there's any left)
there's also the Fafi bag


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 29, 2009)

Doesn't anyone know if any of the MSF's are still there? And which brushes?  I am going to see a friend in Sarasota next week and might stop in.  Thanks!


----------



## lindsey251 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, once again
anyone been there recently?
I'm going to visit my grandparents in Bradenton so this CCO is only 15 minutes from their house
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and im planning on going

things im interested in, PLEASE CHECK TO SEE IF THEY HAVE THESE
shy beauty bpb
parrot e/s
go e/s
rollickin paint pot
starlet kiss l/g from heatherette
hush hush tendertone
MSFS!
gladiola l/s
blast o blue l/s
sculpt & shapes

THANKS!!


----------



## tagaroo (Aug 7, 2009)

I just went...
they had a lot of starflash colors - Dreammaker, Mink and Sable, Top Hat, etc.... Warming trend. I think.

blonde MSF 
So Ceylon MSF

Lots of lippies...I saw ungaro and Neo-sci fi 

THey had some pearglides.
Black Russian, Wolf, Molasses.

Overcast shadestick (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 


It was worth it- I live in Sarasota.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 11, 2009)

Blonde MSF NOWAY!  Too bad that's the only one I have from BBR lol... I was hoping to find Brunette or Redhead at a CCO.  That's awesome they still have So Cleyon!  Do you know how many they had left?  And does anyone from around Sarasota know if the MAC freestanding store there takes depots?  I might have to make a trip up


----------



## lindsey251 (Aug 11, 2009)

IM DEFINITELY SNATCHING UP BLONDE MSF, AND SO CEYLON WHEN I GO ON FRIDAY. Someone please tell me how many of each are left. Because those were the two that I wanted THE MOST

 IM ECSTATIC (however you spell that)


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 13, 2009)

If anyone goes to this CCO im also looking to get my hands on Blonde MSF


----------



## lindsey251 (Aug 26, 2009)

i went last wednesday so i dont remember everything but here goes:
both beauty powders from rose romance
smooth harmony beauty powder from heatherette
both dame edna beauty powders
sweetness beauty powder blush
blonde msf (about 6 left)
so ceylon msf (about 9 left)
medium/shimmer msf
light medium/shimmer msf
lotusland e/s
glamour check e/s
talent pool e/s
both emanuel ungaro e/s
gladiola + coral polyp l/s from dame edna
blast o blue lipstick
and a bunch others
about 6 tendertones
4 of the strobe tinted lip confitioners
about 8 of the matenes ( a hot pink, bright coral, and some others)

thats all i remember

hope i helped some!


----------



## littletidbit30 (Aug 27, 2009)

I went to this CCO today and this is what I can remember:

Several brushes including the (242, 252, and the wide kabuki looking one, and several that I can't remember the numbers)
Holiday Brush Sets
Brush set that has the full size 187, 217, 239...)
Cool and Warn holiday pigment sets
Both HK Beauty Powders
Rose Romance Beauty Powders
2 Dame Edna Trios
2 Fafi Quads
Lots of Mineralize Shadows
Silverstroke, and other fluidlines that I can't remember
Several eye liners including Feline Kohl Power and Wolf Pearlglide
Several Dazzleglasses (Miss Dynamite, Bare Necessity, Sugarrimmed, Rags to Riches, Lave Alert and a couple more)
Several lip sticks that I did not get the names of
Tinted lip condioner sticks (Strobe Beam, Strobe Kiss and one other)
About 6-7 Tendertones
Several Slimshines and Mattenes
Heatherette Beauty Powder
All three BBR MSFs
So Ceylon MSF
Sculp and shape powders
Several of the Grand Duos Mineralized blushes
Several single shadows (I didn't really look at them, but I do remember Phloof)
Shadowy Lady and Tempting Quads
Several Pigments
Medium Natural/Shimmer MSF
One Dame Edna BP
Spaced Out Sheertone Blush
Strobe Cream and Liquid
2 different Charged Waters
1 Lightful thing in a tub that I don't remember what it was
Several foudations, concealors and powders
some bags
Fafi shirts

That is all I can remember.  HTH!!


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 28, 2009)

I have got to get there and get more backups of Redhead and Blonde MSF. I love those!!!


----------



## littletidbit30 (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I have got to get there and get more backups of Redhead and Blonde MSF. I love those!!!_

 

I may do the same thing...LOL!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 29, 2009)

^If any of you go, can you let me know how many of Redhead and Brunette they have?  Those are the ones I missed out on and may have to make the drive (hour and a half!) for.  Thanx


----------



## littletidbit30 (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^If any of you go, can you let me know how many of Redhead and Brunette they have? Those are the ones I missed out on and may have to make the drive (hour and a half!) for. Thanx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would say approximately 6-7 of each BBR MSF.  They had mentioned that they just got them in.  It is about 2 hours for me, but I go to school at USF St. Pete, so it isn't far from there.  I go when I have a break between classes, when I suppose I should be studying-LOL!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, you're a doll!  I will hopefully get up there next week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you get the backups you wanted too


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 17, 2009)

Has anyone been lately?


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Has anyone been lately?_

 
I went two weeks ago. They had a shit load of the BBR MSF's. That's all I was really paying attention to, lol.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 19, 2009)

^NOWAY!!!!!!!  Which ones?!?  I need to just get my butt up there LOL


----------



## littletidbit30 (Sep 20, 2009)

When I was there a few weeks ago, they had all three BBR MSFs.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks!  Did they have a lot of them?  I need to get up there but it's like an hour and a half so I was trying to wait until I had to go to Tampa for something else LOL.  But these are calling my name!


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Thanks!  Did they have a lot of them?  I need to get up there but it's like an hour and a half so I was trying to wait until I had to go to Tampa for something else LOL.  But these are calling my name!_

 

I went about two weeks ago and they had about 4-5 left of each


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 22, 2009)

When I went, they had at least 10 of each. I might go Thursday to pick up more Redhead, since it's my favorite.


----------



## deannario (Oct 8, 2009)

Went today and wanted to give a heads up that they have Fix + Rose in for 13.75. : ) I also picked up the last Shroom : (


----------



## littletidbit30 (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have the Sculpt and Shape Powders, specifically Bone Beige/Emphasize?


----------



## deannario (Oct 12, 2009)

They had Bone Beige/Emphasize when I was there on the 8th. You can always call and ask before making the trip there and they'll let you know if they still have it in stock : )


----------



## deannario (Oct 14, 2009)

Heya guys, wanted to give a heads up ... the manager said that she called in a big order that should be delivered in about 14 days. She said there should be alot of products that are new to the store. She didn't give me any names. Just a heads up : )


----------



## littletidbit30 (Oct 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deannario* 

 
_Heya guys, wanted to give a heads up ... the manager said that she called in a big order that should be delivered in about 14 days. She said there should be alot of products that are new to the store. She didn't give me any names. Just a heads up : )_

 
w00t!!!!!  Unfortunately, I won't be back there anytime soon.


----------



## bell bottom blu (Oct 25, 2009)

We didn't get much in the shipment that we didn't already have.  We got Circa Plum pigment,a couple new lipsticks,couple new shadesticks..ummm a new cheek highlighter brush, new brush set, moisturizer(can't remember which one), more mineralized foundation, and a couple new lipglass colors!  All I can remember. 

By the way..where has my favorite customer been? Allison?!


----------



## littletidbit30 (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bell bottom blu* 

 
_We didn't get much in the shipment that we didn't already have. We got Circa Plum pigment,a couple new lipsticks,couple new shadesticks..ummm a new cheek highlighter brush, new brush set, moisturizer(can't remember which one), more mineralized foundation, and a couple new lipglass colors! All I can remember. 

By the way..where has my favorite customer been? Allison?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the update.  Is the cheek highlighter brush the duo fibre one?  I can't recall the number.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 2, 2009)

^The 131 brush that came out with CC?  That'd be AWESOME if they have that one!  I think she means the 165 though cuz that's the one they had when I was there.  BTW, the Ellenton CCO is my fav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Everyone in there is always so nice and helpful!


----------



## ufallyg8r (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Jill!!!!  

I have been SO busy!!!!

My gramma has been in the hospital and I'm back teaching again (no longer working with teachers only).  So both of those things are taking up lots of my time.  I hope to stop by, but who knows when.  

Miss you girls! Take care!  ~Ally


----------



## seethesun9703 (Nov 16, 2009)

anyone been recently?


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 16, 2009)

^I haven't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was wondering the same thing though LOL


----------



## deannario (Nov 16, 2009)

I stopped by the 14th. There wasn't anything new(Mac-wise) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was told though that they were hoping to get some new goodies soon


----------



## Fataliya (Nov 23, 2009)

Has anyone gone lately? I'm thinking of going on Wednesday...


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 25, 2009)

No, but please let me know what they have. I'm thinking of going Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Has anyone gone lately? I'm thinking of going on Wednesday..._


----------



## bell bottom blu (Dec 1, 2009)

we got some mac last week ..lots of shadows but most everything is gone cuz of black friday
we did get eye brights palette from bobbi brown in.. i've been waiting forever for that    u girls need to see this thing  


Hope ur grandma is doing ok ally..sorry to here that!

I CAN'T BELIEVE PEOPLE THINK WE'RE NICE!


----------



## chickatthegym (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bell bottom blu* 

 
_we got some mac last week ..lots of shadows but most everything is gone cuz of black friday
we did get eye brights palette from bobbi brown in.. i've been waiting forever for that    u girls need to see this thing  


Hope ur grandma is doing ok ally..sorry to here that!

I CAN'T BELIEVE PEOPLE THINK WE'RE NICE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the update!  Both times I have been there you ladies have been the nicest!!!  The Bobbi Brown palette sounds awesome!  I have been scared to start trying their stuff (although VERY tempted) for fear I will be addicted LOL


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 4, 2010)

Anything new?


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Feb 10, 2010)

any1 been there lately?


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if they have the 131 Duo Fiber brush that came out with Color Craft? 

Has anyone been recently?  I am looking specifically for eyshadows (palettes, singles, quads, whatever
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pigments, and brushes.  

TIA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. I will prob stop in this weekend regardless (as long as I can convince my hubby to take a little detour on the way home from Sarasota
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I can update this thread with any goodies


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 22, 2010)

OK so I went this weekend... They didn't have a lot of new stuff.  No holiday stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I still managed to find quite a bit LOL.  Worth the trip if you haven't been in awhile and I hadn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try to remember everything:

Rose Romance: Both beauty powders, Way to Love l/s, A Rose Romance l/s, a couple of the glosses

Sugarsweet: Refined MSF, most of the eyeshadows

Style Warriors: both bronzers for sure and I think the blushes, Vibrant Grape e/s

Single e/s's: Cool Heat (one left), Vibrant Grape, Brown Script, Pen N Pink, Grand entrance, glamour check!, talent pool, et tu bouquet, the corally pink shadow (can't rem the name sorry).

quite a few lipglasses: Liquerer, Bateuax, Snowgirl, Snowscene, couple Dame Edna l/g

Lot of Dazzleglass, Cremesheen glass, and Dazzleglass Creams

l/s: Viva Glam SE from last year, Pink NOuveau, Barely Lit, Front Lit, Way To Love, Rose Romance, Sparks Can Fly, and there were about 10 or so others I can't rem, sorry

Blushes: Warm Soul MB, a bunch of the cream blushes

C5 Face and Body Foundation

Lots of face products

MSFs: Refined, Gold Deposit, Cheeky Bronze, Blonde, So Ceylon

Pigments: Gold Mode, Pink Pearl, Bell-Bottom Blue, Circa Plum, and a couple others

Paint Pots: Girl Friendly, Greenstroke and 1 other one

Fluidline: brassy, the silver one and a couple others

Lots of Nail polishes 

A few eye liners 

Lots of shadesticks- pretty much all of the sugarsweet ones, and a couple others: Sea Me for sure

Quads: Shadowy Lady, both Fafi quads, both Hello Kitty quads

a couple lip and eye palettes from 2008 holiday (not smokey eye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

A couple Novel Twist Palettes, both Dame Edna Palettes

Fafi Bag

A bunch of small brush sets, the brush sets from Baby blooms

The big Nordies brush set with the 168, 187, 222, and 263

Brushes: 189, 188, 179 body brush, 223, 162, 252, 129SH

Sorry, that's all I can remember... I was in a big hurry cuz I had the hubby and brother-in-law breathing down my neck to go eat


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 23, 2010)

A So Ceylon CP anyone ?


----------



## littletidbit30 (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anyone been lately?


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 3, 2010)

I went last week but was in a hurry.  Nothing new, but they had a lot of pigments and eye shadow singles.  Fix plus Rose, 188 brush, 189 brush
Lots of style warriors stuff- bags and bronzers... Naked honey stuff... Gold Deposit MSF, one or two other MSF's I can't remember.  A few mineral blushes.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone have anything new to add?


----------



## Mizlexia508 (Apr 9, 2010)

They have rose gold, chocolate brown, copper, copper sparkles, violet, and a bunch of perm pigments in the old jars. The had black greasepaintstick, the usual shadesticks, Graphic Gardens palettes, a ton of palettes really. I'm not sure how far you are from Orlando,  but they had sooooo many pro and perm pigments that I finished out my collection. Like all of these!         Aire-De-Bleu  
 Spiritualize
 Antique Green    
Tan         
Bell-Bottom Blue   
Teal       
Blonde's Gold   
Vanilla      
Blue Brown  
Vintage Gold         
Chartreuse   
Circa Plum   
Your ladyship      
Clear Blue Sky   
      Copper Sparkle   
      Cornflower   
      Dark Soul   
      Deep Blue Green   
      Deep Brown   
          Fuchsia   
        Golden Lemon   
      Golden Olive   
      Grape   
      Green Space   
      Heritage Rouge   
      Jardin Aires   
      Jewlmarine   
        Landscape Green   
      Lovely Lily   
      Mega-Rich   
        Museum Bronze   
      Mutiny   
      Naked   
      Off the Radar   
      Pastorale   
      Pink Bronze   
      Pink Opal   
      Pink Pearl   
        Polished Ivory   
      Process Magenta   
      Provence   
      Pure White   
      Push the Edge   
      Reflects Duo Purple   
      Reflects Very Pink   
      Rose   
        White Gold


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ Were they at the prime or premium outlets in Orlando?  I am about 1.5 hours from there, but it sounds worth the trip!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How recently were you there?  Do you happen to remember what else they had?  Specifically single eyeshadows?


----------



## Mizlexia508 (Apr 10, 2010)

When I go to Orlando I go to shop, so I tend to get which CCO has which, but I always find something I want at both, so its never a wasted trip. I went to orlando, then tampa, then sarasota 2 weekends ago. So it's really all a blur! Ellenton had the weakest selection, but they did have those pro piggies... Hmm some recent shadows that I've bought or seen....

               100   strokes       Amber Lights       Antiqued       Aquadisiac       Aquavert      Bitter        Blanc   Type       Blue Calm          Bright   Future         Brown Down

  Carbon        Chrome   yellow       Claire De Lune      Climate   Blue        Cool   Heat       Copperplate       Corduroy          Crème   De Miel         Crest the Wave
      Dazzlelight       Dear Cupcake       Deep Truth       Dreamaker          Electric   Eel       Embark          Femme   Fi        Femme Noir         Flourishing
      Glamour   Check!       Go


----------



## Mizlexia508 (Apr 10, 2010)

When I go to Orlando I go to shop, so I tend to get which CCO has which, but I always find something I want at both, so its never a wasted trip. I went to orlando, then tampa, then sarasota 2 weekends ago. So it's really all a blur! Ellenton had the weakest selection, but they did have those pro piggies... Hmm some recent shadows that I've bought or seen....

               100   strokes       Amber Lights       Antiqued       Aquadisiac       Aquavert      Bitter        Blanc   Type       Blue Calm          Bright   Future         Brown Down

  Carbon        Chrome   yellow       Claire De Lune      Climate   Blue        Cool   Heat       Copperplate       Corduroy          Crème   De Miel         Crest the Wave
      Dazzlelight       Dear Cupcake       Deep Truth       Dreamaker          Electric   Eel       Embark          Femme   Fi        Femme Noir         Flourishing
      Glamour   Check!       Go 
      Gulf   Stream       Haunting       Haux       Heatherette Trio 2       Honey Lust       Henna          Jewel   Blue       Juiced       Juxt       Kelly       Kid
      Off the   Page       One Off         Pagan       Pandemonium       Paradisco         Passionette
      Pen 'N'   Pink       Phloof!          Poison   Pen       Post Haste       Print         Purple Haze       Purple Shower
      Samoa   Silk       Satin Taupe       Seedling       Shadowy Lady          Signed   and Sealed         Smoke and Diamonds       Soft Brown       Solar White       Soot
      Sushi   Flower       Sunny Spot       Sunset B.          Sweet   Lust         Talent Pool         Tete-te-Tint       Top Hat       Top Knot       Typographic           Vedegris       Vellum       Velvet Moss       Vex       Vibrant Grape       Violet Trance       Warm Chill

Seriously it was amazing the last few times I've been to Orlando. I'm going to ellenton tomorrow so i will try to pay better attention. Is there anything in particular that you want me to look for?


----------



## juicy415 (Apr 10, 2010)

omg.. thats huge stock of pigments! did you see gold (metal) and electric coral pigment? i really want these two!


----------



## Mizlexia508 (Apr 12, 2010)

Orlando Premium Definitely has gold, I just got back in town today and had to make a trip to Orlando. I didn't see electric coral, but they had several neons including process magenta and marine ultra. The stock at Ellenton was about the same, but a few of the pigments have sold out.


----------



## Fataliya (May 12, 2010)

Anyone been lately?? I haven't been there in about two months! *faint*


----------



## bell bottom blu (May 27, 2010)

Got in a bunch of pigments but many of the colors only got 2 or 3.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 23, 2010)

I went twice last weekend.  They didn't have anything worth the drive IMO.  I do recall...

Cremeblend blushes from Lillyland
Full Fuschia and Dirty Plum from that metal rock collection (the Orlando outlet has DP in the GMLOL packging)
a few shadows from the Love that Look and Spring Forecast Collection...
Porcelain Pink, So Ceylon, Triple Fusion, Gold Deposit, and Cheeky Bronze msfs
a few of the Jin Choi polishes from last year.


everything else has been there for awhile...I was a little disappointed.


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 24, 2010)

Went again today!!!  OMG...they had SHELL PEARL beauty powder (along with the other one)!  I was so excited!  They also had both blushes from GMLOL (Prim and Proper and Dirty Plum), two of the lipglasses (the dark one and Frankly Fresh), and two of the eyeshadows (Free to Be and Bough Grey!).  The also had both nailpolishes (Blue India and Vestral White).  They also have Bright Future e/s.  Besides that everything else was the same.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Aug 24, 2010)

No Ripe Peach? :]


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_No Ripe Peach? :]_

 

Unfortunately nope :0(  They had Azalea Blossom and Springshine


----------



## Cleopatruh (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Unfortunately nope :0( They had Azalea Blossom and Springshine_

 
Same as mine! It had Vintage Grape too. I picked up an Azalea Blossom but mourned the lack of RP.


----------



## therains___ (May 17, 2011)

*ellenton*

Anyone been here recently?


----------



## Prototype83 (May 19, 2011)

I actually went in this morning


  	First off, I don't think I'll go in the morning time anymore....I normally go in during the afternoon on the weekend the the two older women are so sweet to me.  I went in and there was an older woman and a younger woman.  As soon as I walked in they completely stopped talking and smiling; the whole store went quiet...they looked nervous and the atmosphere was pretty tense for awhile after that.  They warmed up at the end, but it made me feel very anxious.  I guess they don't get many black women in this location....

  	Anywhoo, they did get in a few new items...but most of them were perm items.  Mostly eyeshadows, and blushes.

  	EYESHADOWS
  	All of LOL
  	Off Summer
  	Perky
  	Saddle
  	Honey Lust
  	Omega
  	Quarry
  	Gleam
  	Motif
  	Carbon and the lighter e/s from VV

  	BLUSHES...they had alot of the mineralized blushes from last year's collections
  	Optomistic Orange
  	Florida
  	Joie-de-Virve
  	Happy Together
  	Margin
  	Fever
  	Format
  	Get Away Bronze
  	Desert Rose
  	Fleur Power
  	Honour
  	Prizm
  	Vintage Grape
  	Springsheen
  	Beauty powders from Rose Romance
  	Highlight powders from Naked Honey

  	Lipglasses and Lipsticks were pretty much the same.  They did have some of the Pro Longwear colors and the lipglasses from Marcel Wanders.

  	No new pigments, the same old ones and even those are slim pickins

  	Same with the brush/brush sets
  	This is what I remembered, I'll add if someting comes up.  Didn't spend too much time in there because of my experience...sorry :-(


----------



## therains___ (May 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. I definitely want to go soon.

  	Don't worry, the employees always treat me that way too & I am a little white girl. So it's everyone..there is one older lady in particular there with a Boston accent who drives me crazy. It must be her "way" of scoping people out to just stand near them and talk non-stop. It makes me so uncomfortable and my friend who is usually with me too. We are just like go awayy
  	It's hard to look at the products when they are staring/talking nonstop.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## queen_kitty (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd love to know too!  


  	I'll probably be there sometime this weekend though (my first time at a CCO!), and I'll try to remember the stock and post about it afterwards


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 29, 2012)

queen_kitty said:


> I'd love to know too!
> 
> 
> I'll probably be there sometime this weekend though (my first time at a CCO!), and I'll try to remember the stock and post about it afterwards



 	Thanks!


----------



## queen_kitty (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay, I went on Saturday and definitely got a few things!  I was impressed with their stock and could have bought more but I resisted 

 	I ended up buying:

 	Briar Rose (Maleficent-from Venomous Villains)!
 	Alpha Girl (with the flower imprint)
 	Violet pigment (old jar)
 	Push the Edge pigment (new jar)
 	Half-Wild paint pot (from Posh Paradise)

 	So, this is what I remember seeing, there was definitely more but I kind of skipped the less interesting looking things

 	Lip stuff:
 	Riveting Rose (resisted this one!)
 	VG Gaga 2
 	Love Forever! prolongwear
 	the purple prolongwear
 	almost all of the Super Dazzle Glasses
 	a few different cremesheen dazzle glasses, or possibly cremesheens with some glitter? 
 	Phlox
 	Playing Koi
 	Naturally Eccentric
 	All of the Wonder Woman super sized lipglasses
 	Temper Tantra Kissable
 	Scan-delicious Kissable
 	So Vain Kissable
 	Peacocky Kissable
 	Frankly Fresh (liberty of London)
 	VG Cyndi lipglass
 	A few Marcel Wanders lipglasses
 	Other stuff I can't remember; there were definitely a few more lipsticks (definitely a couple more prologwears!) and lipglasses as well, but they did not look appealing and the names escape me...there could have also been a couple more of the Kissables as well.  

 	Quads/eyeshadow palettes:

 	Wonder Woman pink Quad
 	Angel Flame Quad (I was surprised they had this one already!)
 	Cutie Quad
 	the older blue smokey-ish quad
 	Tartan Tale palettes- I'm pretty sure it was Reelers and Rockers and Twists of Tartan

 	Eyeshadows:

 	Bough Grey (LoL)
 	Dame's Desire (LoL)
 	Give Me Liberty of London (LoL obviously...)
 	Free to Be
 	Mineralize- there was lots of these, but I avoid them and they were just thrown into a box on the counter, I remember Golden Gaze being there though!
 	Aqua
 	Lime
 	Purple Shower
 	Haunting
 	Shimmermoss (TtB packaging)
 	Vile Violet (VV)
 	Sweet Joy (VV)
 	Showstopper
 	Off the Page
 	Going Bananas
 	several Tartan Tale tartan-pattern eyeshadows

 	Macro Violet fluidline
 	Bat Black CCB
 	Imaginary Paint Pot (I resisted this one as it's not really my color, but I'm already in love with Half-wild!)

 	Pigments
 	Golden Lemon (new jar)
 	Reflects Rust (old jar)
 	Reflects Copper (old)
 	Blue Storm (new)
 	Fuschia (new)


 	Face/Blush

 	Sakura Mineralize blush
 	Miss Behave Mineralize blush
 	The brown-ish Wonder Woman MSF
 	Hang Loose Mineralize blush
 	Both of the blush trios from Tartan Tale
 	Getaway Bronze w/ To the Beach packaging
 	Rose Ole'
 	Light Sunshine BP
 	a burgundy-ish creme blush?
 	Truth n Light magical powder (VV)
 	Cajun magical powder (VV)
 	My Highland Honey

 	and also a ton of Tartan Tale kits and a few of the Ice Parade/Glitter and Ice ones as well. If there's any specific ones you're looking for, I'd be happy to help 

 	Also, some random criss-cross falsies, lots of nailpolish, and other random things that don't come to mind! I was worried there wouldn't be anything good, but I was very happy with what I got and saw.  Although I wished there had been a few lippies for me to take home


----------



## queen_kitty (Mar 8, 2012)

and I randomly just remembered that they had Intricate lipstick as well, I contemplated it, because of all of the pretty shimmer, but decided it would probably end up looking too frosty!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## LooseRap (Oct 19, 2012)

Whole bunch of onsie e/s... They also got studio fix fluid, but already running low.


----------



## LooseRap (Jan 1, 2013)

There wasn't much the other day. BB cream , couple new blushes, and some nice mineralized e/s.m   Went today and they had so much b/c a store closed in Cali so Ellenton got their stock.


----------



## Debbs (Oct 29, 2013)

A few EDB are at this location I was told, Bareness and Flaming Chic.


----------



## 2008arielle (Feb 15, 2014)

Has anyone been to this CCO in a while?


----------



## pretty_melody (Aug 22, 2014)

Had not been to this cco in a very long time and I was just browsing around here's a little list of what I saw

Mac lipsticks-Nicki Minaj lipstick,tropical mist,angel​ I saw a couple items from the tropical collection with the brown packaging such as the quad and one lipstick.​ A couple things from the archies girls collection such as the quad and pearlmatte powder.​ But the one thing I saw that really struck my fancy and had me jumping up and down?!​ *Tom Ford quad in ENCHANTED! for 52.50! *​ They had about five or six left so if you're in the area and missed out on this quad like I did. This is your chance! They also had a red lipstick by Tom Ford as well but if you are interested ask the girl because they didn't have it displayed. Apparently they are slowly going to be getting in some Tom Ford items which is very exciting. ​


----------



## mercede466 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hit this cco up for the first time this weekend. They had riri hearts quads and bronzing powder. Archie girl items. Prozeler schuler (sp)  items. Strobe creams for 26 bucks.Lots of regular line lipsticks like snob and viva glam 2 and 4. The young sales girls were total bitches who made a comment to my daughter for spraying an Estée Lauder perfume but if u can deal with that check it out.


----------



## pretty_melody (Sep 27, 2015)

Yikes! Every time I go there's two sweet older women. They are seriously the sweetest ladies ever. Hopefully next time you go they'll be there


----------

